# Motion Blur possible?



## ProdigySim (Sep 11, 2017)

Back in the days before streaming, when YouTube's quality was really mediocre one trick we used to make our YouTube videos look better was to add artificial motion blur to our videos. AE/Vegas plugins like RSMB produced some very good looking motion blur, which compressed on YouTube way better than the raw footage (preserved relevant detail like HUD elements, overlays, faces, etc. without compression artifacts)

Would it be at all possible to set up a motion blur filter in OBS at any level? There were a variety of methods we used to do motionblur in the past (AviSynth scripts, ReelSmart Motion Blur, high framerate resampling, srcdemo gaussian resampling) but they all required a fair amount of CPU usage, as well as a buffer to inspect previous/upcoming frames (or blend them into one frame).

Not sure if this could be possible architecturally with OBS. But if it would be, might be a nice feature given enough available CPU power.


----------



## gallows tree (Mar 10, 2018)

bump


----------



## EnderVolts (Nov 14, 2018)

bump


----------



## sneaky4oe (Sep 14, 2021)

Bump lol. I know it can be done with transparency and delay of previous frames, but maybe there's a better way?


----------

